

Top areas with highest tech startup density - tubbzor
http://www.kauffman.org/newsroom/young-high-tech-firms-outpace-private-sector-job-creation.aspx

======
tubbzor
I live in Fort Collins right now attending Colorado State in my last year and
went to high school in Loveland and must say I am very surprised at this.

With that being said, over the last 5 years this area has seen a lot of
growth, with a lot of college grads staying in the area professionally.

In Loveland, a start-up called MadWire [0] sprouted up while I was attending
Loveland High and is thriving now. They are even looking for a $500,000
incentive from the city to expand their 5+ story building over-looking
Loveland Lake, and are likely going to get it to bring in new jobs to the
city.

My girlfriend also recently got a front-desk job at Propel Labs [1], a new
bio-tech start up located in downtown Fort Collins that has a great company
culture.

This makes me really excited to graduate as I hope to get on with a start up
in the area. Colorado is a great place to live and I have no intention of
leaving.

[0] [http://www.madwirewebdesign.com/loveland-web-
design/](http://www.madwirewebdesign.com/loveland-web-design/)

[1] [http://propel-labs.com/](http://propel-labs.com/)

